# Solved: End of Rope: Cannot Install iTunes



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

I have been trying off and on for months to install iTunes.
When I click on the install file, I get a prompt that says, "A later version of iTunes is already installed. Installation of this version cannot continue." But this cannot be, since I have downloaded the very latest version!

I have Windows XP Pro, SP2.

I have researched this issue until I am blue in the face. I have deleted every single file in the registry that says iTunes, iPod, or QuickTime. I have (over other issues) reinstalled Windows (not reformatted). I have troubleshooted this issue at the iTunes site. I have deleted all folders and files dealing with iTunes.

I have come to the end of my rope! Can someone please help me? Or tell me an easy way to interface or transfer files to my iPod? I think the iTunes software is a nightmare, but the other means I have used aren't easy either.

Someone told me that a USB cable from my iPod to the PC will set up the iPod as an external hard drive, but other friends say that you still won't have access to viewing your music files.

If you cannot help me install iTunes, what's the most user friendly way to syn music onto an iPod?

Please...I have worked on this issue long enough!


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Please follow these instructions:

*Download HJT by clicking here
*Save it to your desktop
*Double Click on HJTInstall.exe
*Once it is installed open it
*Click on Open the Misc Tools Section
*Then click on Open Uninstall Manager
*Then Click Save List and save it to your desktop
*After that open the list and copy and paste the list here

Thanks, Michael


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is a link

http://www.jakeludington.com/ask_jake/20050816_sync_ipod_with_windows_media_player_10.html

This is a list of ways that you can sync your ipod without Itunes.


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

Michael,

I feel your bloodhound nose is on the track to solving this problem. I thought I had deleted all iTunes, iPod, and QuickTime files from the registry, but evidently not!

Thank you.

Steve



Absolute Uninstaller 1.52
ACDSee Pro
Acoustica CD/DVD Label Maker
ActiveSpeed
Ad-Aware SE Professional
Adobe Acrobat 7.0.7 Professional
Adobe Download Manager 2.0 (Remove Only)
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Home Edition 4.0
Adobe Photoshop 5.0 Limited Edition
Adobe Reader 7.0.7
AdsGone Spyware Blocker Popup Killer 2007 7.0.8 build 1!
Ahead Nero Burning Rom PlugIn Pack 2.0.2 by MadHacker2k4
AI RoboForm (All Users)
AMP Font Viewer
Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2.01
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6
Ashampoo Photo Commander 5
Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum 2
ATI Display Driver
AudioShell 1.3.5
AVG 7.5
AVG Anti-Rootkit Free
BugOff 1.10
CA eTrust PestPatrol
CachemanXP 1.51
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon Camera Window DS for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Camera Window DVC for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Camera Window for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon PhotoRecord
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch 3.1
Canon ZoomBrowser EX
CC_ccStart
ccCommon
CCleaner (remove only)
CDBF Shell Extension
Click to Convert 5.3
Codec Pack - All In 1 6.0.2.6
DAO 3.5
Data Lifeguard Tools
DataPilot
dBpowerAMP AAC Codec
dBpowerAMP FAAC Mp4 Codec
dBpowerAMP FLAC Codec
dBpoweramp m4a Codec
dBpoweramp Monkeys Audio Codec
dBpowerAMP Mp3 (MPEG Suite 2000 CLI)
dBpowerAMP Mp4 & AAC Decode Codec
dBpowerAMP Mp4 Codec
dBpowerAMP Musepack Codec
dBpoweramp Music Converter
dBpoweramp Ogg Vorbis Codec
dBpoweramp WavPack Codec
dBpoweramp Windows Media Audio 10 Codec
dBpowerAMP WMA V8 Encoder (CLI)
dBpowerAMP WMA V9.1 Codec
DesignPro 5.0 Limited Edition
Diskeeper 2007 Pro Premier
Easy CD Creator 5 Platinum
eRouteServer
FinalBurner Free v1.15.0.89
Free Download Manager 2.5
Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter version 2.3
GdiplusUpgrade
Google Earth
Google Gmail Notifier
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
Hallmark Card Studio 2006
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
HP OfficeJet T Series (Remove Only)
HP PhotoSmart C200 Photo Imaging Software
HP PhotoSmart Photo Printing Software
HP Product Detection
HP Software Update
HSP56 Modem Drivers
IncrediMail JunkFilter Plus
IncrediMail Xe
InfoTag Magic 1.0
iolo technologies' System Mechanic Professional 6
iPod for Windows 2005-09-23
iPod Updater 2004-08-06
ISO Recorder
Java 2 Runtime Environment Standard Edition v1.3.1_02
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
JumpDrive 98/SE Drivers
LGUsbDriver
MaxBlast 3
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Bootvis
Microsoft Calculator Plus
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft IntelliPoint 4.1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 Premium
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine
Microsoft Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility
Mozilla Firefox (1.5)
MPEG Suite 2001r2
MSRedist
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Musicmatch® Jukebox
Musicmatch® Jukebox
My Book Device Driver
My Book RAID Manager
Napster
Nero Digital
neroxml
NETGEAR SC101 Storage Central Manager software
NETGEAR SC101 Storage Central Manager software
NetMos Multi-IO Controller
Network Magic
Norton AntiVirus
Norton AntiVirus Parent MSI
Norton Ghost
Norton SystemWorks 2004 Professional
Norton WMI Update
NSW_DRM_COLLECTION
Ogg Vorbis aoTuV b4
Ogg Vorbis aoTuV b4 SSE2
OmniPage Pro 12.0
palmOne
PCI Audio Driver
Performance Center
PowerDVD
PowerISO
QuickPar 0.9
QuickTime
QuikSync 3
Radio365 1.2
RealPlayer
Realtek AC'97 Audio
REALTEK Gigabit and Fast Ethernet NIC Driver
Registry Mechanic 5.2
Retrospect 7.5
Roxio Burn Engine
Roxio Easy Media Creator 7
S3 S3Display
S3 S3Gamma2
S3 S3Info2
S3 S3Overlay
ScanSoft RealSpeak
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB928365)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901190)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Soulseek Client 152
SoulSeek Client 156c
SpeedStream 2604 DSL/Cable Router
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Spyware Doctor 5.0
StartupMonitor
Super DVD Creator 9.25.0
Symantec KB-DocID:2003093015493306
Symantec Script Blocking Installer
SymNet
Systweak CacheBoost Enterprise Edition (Registered Version)
TimeLeft 3 Deluxe edition
TiVo Desktop
Total Recorder 6.1
Trend Micro Anti-Spyware
Ulead Photo Explorer 4.2
Unlocker 1.8.5
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
V92 PCI Voice Faxmodem
VIA Rhine-Family Fast Ethernet Adapter
VideoLAN VLC media player 0.8.2
WD Diagnostics
Weather Watcher
Webshots Desktop
Wilcom ES 2005
Winbond Hardware Doctor
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Package - Pure Networks, Inc. Network Magic Device Discovery Driver (08/22/2007 4.2.7234.0)
Windows Driver Package - Pure Networks, Inc. Network Magic Wireless Driver (08/22/2007 4.2.7234.0)
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media 8 Encoding Utility
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Uninstall
WinRAR archiver
WinWay Resume Deluxe
WinZip
Wise Disk Cleaner 2.7
Wise Registry Cleaner 2.9.2
XnView 1.90.2
XoftSpy
XP Repair Pro 2007
Xvid 1.1.2 final uninstall
Yahoo! Messenger
ZVolume Pro


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

are you going to remove these?:

iPod for Windows 2005-09-23
iPod Updater 2004-08-06


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

I was told on some site regarding the uninstalling of iTunes that one does NOT need to uninstall the iPod programs. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There's a TS article here from Apple, if you haven't seen it, it might help in the cleanup and reinstall:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93976


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks, Rollin Rog--I have probably gone over that list. I've been at this task--unsuccessfully--for over a year!

The prompt that I get when I try to install says:
"A LATER VERSION OF iTUNES IS ALREADY INSTALLED.
INSTALLATION OF THIS VERSION CANNOT CONTINUE."


I have once again combed through the registry deleting as many of the files I think relevant that say either iTunes or Quicktime.

Would trying to install in SafeMode be of any value?


----------



## Galleherjazz (Sep 24, 2002)

After an incredible journey, one that has lasted months and involved researching many sites and forums, I have resolved this issue.

With a download of the Microsoft Installer Cleanup Utility (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301/) I was told to look for a program that had just the version, like 7.0.0). Well, I found several with only the titles 1.0.0. and 1.2.3 or some such. I deleted all of these (there were two or three) and iTunes subsequently installed perfectly.

Why these programs were so hidden, with no iTunes name to them is beyond me.

Thank all of you who tried to help me. I found the key that opened the locked door on an Apple Support forum (namely, http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5268595#5268595).

I hope that this answer will help some other benighted iTunes user. And I even more earnestly hope that the Apple iTunes program developers don't make it so darn hard to install iTune update!


----------

